# Mosaika, Ottawa's Sound & Light show



## hollanfeng (Aug 2, 2010)

With Nikon D700 + Nikon 16-35 VR.


----------



## VJS (Aug 2, 2010)

Technically, I can't see anything wrong with any of them. DOF / subject and exposure are all very good.

However, I just don't like the processing. I love vibrant colours yes, but I think you've done too much on these.

They look HDR to me and maybe that's why I don't like these... I just can't get on board the HDR Train.

I'm an individual though ; a lot of people will really go for these....


----------



## Tbini87 (Aug 2, 2010)

you got some wonderful shots here! i am a sucker for night shots and vibrant colors. very nice.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Aug 6, 2010)

Love them all, great captures!


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 6, 2010)

Great captures. Looks like the light show was pretty awesome.


----------

